# Mega Cab or Quad Cab for Family AND Plowing



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

My old truck is getting a bit ragged around the edges nearing the 300,000 mile mark. The seats have got holes in em, the engines getting "wrenches in a bucket" loose, and miscellaneous repair costs per month are running real close to the "new truck payment mark." After the recent $800 repair bill I took the wife and kids to the Dodge dealership near home to test out some new trucks.

We took out an 06 quadcab longbed, dually diesel 4x4. And an 06 Mega cab 4x4 diesel. The wife of course, loved the mega cab for the space and minivan like interior. And I of course, liked the quadcab for it's utility. I just can't see the mega cab being a very good plow rig. The visibility out the rear is about as good as having a topper on a long bed.

Who on here uses their trucks tripple or more duty?(probably everybody) Plowing in the winter, Hauling/working in the summer, and for family trips year round? Which would you choose?


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

How about you buy the Mega for the daily driver, parts runner and back up rig, and keep the 99 for plowing only? 300,000 on the clock for a Cummins is nothing. It's just due for its first overhaul, is all.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

> How about you buy the Mega for the daily driver, parts runner and back up rig, and keep the 99 for plowing only? 300,000 on the clock for a Cummins is nothing. It's just due for its first overhaul, is all.


I think you and I are on the same wavelength


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Thats a smart idea... X2 Most likely you wont be able to sell your other rig for much money. You might as well just keep it on the road during the winters and push snow with it and you dont have to worry about, scratching or denting or destroying your new ride. THe mega is cool.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Do your research on BOTH of those trucks before buying. That 1-ton with the diesel will only allow a 7-1/2 foot plow (according to most manufacturer's web-sites), and the same thing for the mega-cab. I've been looking at both of those options for quite awhile. Definitely want a diesel, but according to most manufacturers they won't allow/install it for you.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

> Do your research on BOTH of those trucks before buying. That 1-ton with the diesel will only allow a 7-1/2 foot plow (according to most manufacturer's web-sites), and the same thing for the mega-cab.


I don't mean to be blunt. But do some research yourself on these trucks and on this site. Lots of guys on here running 1ton to 3/4ton dodge diesels with 9'2" V plows and salters. No installer/servicer has ever turned me away. And my truck is DEFINITELY not listed as an option for V-plows from any manufacturer. When its out of warranty, who gives a flying fluff? Put a county muni blade on it if you want to. As long as you're within the weight rating of your front axle you're golden. I've got a 9'2" VXT on my 99 1ton dually diesel and it's in the clear with DOT.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

AiRhed;828841 said:


> I don't mean to be blunt. But do some research yourself on these trucks and on this site. Lots of guys on here running 1ton to 3/4ton dodge diesels with 9'2" V plows and salters. No installer/servicer has ever turned me away. And my truck is DEFINITELY not listed as an option for V-plows from any manufacturer. When its out of warranty, who gives a flying fluff? Put a county muni blade on it if you want to. As long as you're within the weight rating of your front axle you're golden. I've got a 9'2" VXT on my 99 1ton dually diesel and it's in the clear with DOT.


Quit trying to be a tool and re-read my post. I simply stated that if you want to stay within the plow manufacturer's specs you're very limited as to what you can put on either of those trucks. Obviously I know people do it, and I'm about to do it myself, but some people are more concerned with manufacturer's specs and the weight on the front end of their trucks. Nobody was telling you what or what not to do with your own equipment.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I would go with the dually. The mega cab is a HEMI and if you plan on putting another 300,000 on it... Plus the dually is Red


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

............ Im dumb


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

> Do your research on BOTH of those trucks before buying. *That 1-ton with the diesel will only allow a 7-1/2 foot plow (according to most manufacturer's web-sites)*, and the same thing for the mega-cab. I've been looking at both of those options for quite awhile. *Definitely want a diesel, but according to most manufacturers they won't allow/install it for you*


Ok, who's trying to be a tool? You're saying no installer will mount a plow on a truck that isn't suggested for use by the manufacturer. Well, I own a truck that isn't suggested by a manufacturer yet, I still have a factory installed v plow on it. No matter which way I read the post, in my experience and in my state, you're wrong about what is actually practiced by plow dealerships/installers.



> Obviously I know people do it, and I'm about to do it myself, but some people are more concerned with manufacturer's specs and the weight on the front end of their trucks.


Like I said, As long as you're within the weight rating of your front axle you're golden. I am concerned with the weight on the front of my truck. Not so much with the manufacturers rating, but with the DOT who regulates my business and allowable weights. I'm within 200lbs of whats legal, I care enough to check. Have you?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

AiRhed;828935 said:


> Ok, who's trying to be a tool? You're saying no installer will mount a plow on a truck that isn't suggested for use by the manufacturer. Well, I own a truck that isn't suggested by a manufacturer yet, I still have a factory installed v plow on it. No matter which way I read the post, in my experience and in my state, you're wrong about what is actually practiced by plow dealerships/installers.
> 
> Like I said, As long as you're within the weight rating of your front axle you're golden. I am concerned with the weight on the front of my truck. Not so much with the manufacturers rating, but with the DOT who regulates my business and allowable weights. I'm within 200lbs of whats legal, I care enough to check. Have you?


I'm not going to get into a pissing match with you. If your dealer will install a 15' plow on your truck, I'm happy for you. But you can't tell me that there aren't at least 20 different posts here with people saying how a dealer wouldn't install a plow for them due to the excess weight over the front GWAR. Mine won't either. I'm going to have to get one of the shops wrenches to do it for me in his garage on the weekend, but that's what I'll do, I didn't check anything with the DOT, and don't care to.


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

^ not only that, but you see more than a couple of people upset about the frequency with which their truck needs front end work.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

> I'm not going to get into a pissing match with you.


The pissing match started with you calling me a tool bub. I didn't start a darn thing.

Regardless, you got me thinkin again, and I hate when that happens. So I drove into the local plow dealer/installer, North Central Bus and Truck Equipment after work to check up on my facts. Big business around here, he installs and services Hiniker, BOSS, and SnoWay plows. I asked him if He'd install a boss V-plow on my 06 mega cab diesel. He looked me up the mount and wiring and said you bet. He had two mounts in stock. So I said, yea, but will you warranty that 9'2" V-plow on my 06 mega cab diesel? He did some more typin said sure, he's got a few guys running them. He even called BOSS to check availability on the wiring? Seems like this is a "regional" problem. There's a right and a real way to do everything.

I wouldn't care much of what the dealership/manufacturer thinks should or shouldn't go on your truck. Maybe the dealers by me have a complete disregard for donig things the "RIGHT WAY"



> I didn't check anything with the DOT, and don't care to.


I darn sure wouldn't get yourself in a stink with the DOT. Overweight fines could cause you to loose a push or two worth of cash. Depending on your gross weight you might need a DOT number to plow legally. But thats another day another thread. Good luck with your truck. It's the mega cab with a 9'2" dealer installed V-plow for me.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

> not only that, but you see more than a couple of people upset about the frequency with which their truck needs front end work


Sure, but that's why we've got the aftermarket. You can build your truck to do just about anything you want it to do with the right parts and the right people.


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

thats true, but if you put a 4500 front end on it - whts the piont of asking about the 2500?


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

2500?? No no no, 3500 diesel 4x4, truck pictured is just the truck we had test driven yesterday. It had the 5.7L hemi and was getting a whopping 9mpg. The 3500 mega I tried is that sandalwood gold color and is down in the cities. So you are right on that jomofo. I'll tell ya, Even my 1ton needed timbrens, 1" lift springs, HD Balljoints, HD Trackbar, and HD tierod ends. Next is new control arm bushings.


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

^ for sure - Not sure what the exact #'s are, but the fe on the 3500 doesn't carry a plow and ctd very much better than the 3/4 ton. The inabilty to warrenty a 1 ton ctd quad 8' with a 9' plow was what got me into the truck I'm in. Not ever towing anything, I really like the way this plows. Might get the 4.10 if I had to do it again, but I don't think the cummins would be doing anything for my needs.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

4850# front axle on the 1ton not sure on the 3/4 never owned one myself. Thank the lord for companies like dynatrac. $5800 bolt in sleep well at night axle for when mine finally gives up the ghost. No more of them useless unit bearings either, real hubs with disconnects.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I think the mega in the pic is a gasser so no way.... Personally a white 06 Mega 4x4 5.9 cummins dually!!!! Most important leather...... the cloth interior is way to hard to keep clean!! Even rain drops will mark it up.

For pushing snow keep the old truck and put a nice v plow on the mega as a back up!!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;829602 said:


> I think the mega in the pic is a gasser so no way.... Personally a white 06 Mega 4x4 5.9 cummins dually!!!! Most important leather...... the cloth interior is way to hard to keep clean!! Even rain drops will mark it up.
> 
> For pushing snow keep the old truck and put a nice v plow on the mega as a back up!!


So wait a second, are you sold on gassers? Is that your point? I agree on the leather interior, but to me that's something I can live with or without,, that's just a convenience. would I like to have it, of course, but if the price is right, I'd pass it up


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I would go for the dually


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Gas vs diesel in a nut shell:

If you are about to pay retail for a used gas truck more than likely you should not. The only way I would if the deal was too good to pass up. Or in other words can I drive this truck for a year or two sell it and make back my money or profit....If this is the case get your cheque book out and hurry up!!!

As for the diesel trucks some clean 93's are worth almost 50%-80% of thier original price!!!! With that said you will pay full price for the diesel trucks for a reason, they will retain thier value better than gas. Not to mention the fuel savings and the spooling turbo grin!!!! The only bad point is the maintenance expect 2-3x's the cost for anything which goes wrong.

I have owned all 3 generations some gas but mostly diesel, do your homework and you will find the truck of your dreams!!!!


----------

